# Giesemann 230 Plus



## Rick778 (Dec 14, 2005)

What are your thoughts on using the 48” GIESEMANN 230 Plus on a 75 gal tank? It has two 150 Watt HQI MHs & two 54 Watt T5s. That would be 5.44 Watts/gal. Not sure exactly what plants will ultimately be in the tank, but I want the versatility to plant what I want without having to upgrade the lighting later. One idea is to run the lights on a cycle, with the T5s on for 10 – 12 hours and the MHs on for 4 hours in the middle.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I plan to use this exact fixture on my upcoming 90. I know the senske uses something similar on his 90's as well. If you get it, hopefully you will keep us updated!!

jB


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

I think that's an awesome set-up. Should be able to do well with anything, plus you have the control that comes with having 2 different light sources-- one very intense, the other more subdued. Mucho control, so y0ou can dial it in to whatever layout style/plant selection you choose. What could be better?


----------



## Rick778 (Dec 14, 2005)

The MHs are 13000 K. Are these going to be ok for a planted tank? Called Marine Depot and they checked out the Giesemann web site, but couldn't find out what the T5s are. I believe they are probably Actinic because these fixtures are setup for reef tanks. Plan on replacing them with 6500 K bulbs.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

13000K is fine, as long as you replace the T5's. Either way, you still have a great deal of light, and I doubt there is any plant you can't grow. Besides, the extra blue will look nice. A Geiseman is the Cadillac of lighting, I am jealous.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I think you would do best with any lightes 10000k or lower. Anything over 10000k and your just wasting heat and electricity. I don's know a lot about MH but I jsut retroed 2x39 T5 into my canopy. I used the Ge Starcoats which are supposedly 6500k but give off a much white appearance than any 6500k I have seen. I would say they appear closer to 8000k with a nice crisp, clean light.

Luck


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

I'd be thinking of using a different bulb then 13K for the MH portion. The Aquamedic 150W HQI 5500K is not as yellow as one would expect. That or anything up to about 10K would be great for plants. I'm not well versed on the T5 side of things so I can make no suggestions there. 

What ideal in a fixture such as this is the ability to have staggered start and end times for the MH and T5's. Start the day with just the T5's a few hours later add the MH for 4-5 hours with or even without the T5's and then end the photo period with the T5's. This would offer the benefit of high lighting for a few hours while keeping a lid on the speed of growth for stems. Having had a 2x250 HQI fixture over a 120 the punch the MH adds is great for those low foreground type plants.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

The ADA MH bulbs are designed for planted tanks, and they arent much more expensive then any other bulb. That is the route i would go.

jB


----------



## torhav (Apr 7, 2006)

Rick778 said:


> What are your thoughts on using the 48" GIESEMANN 230 Plus on a 75 gal tank? It has two 150 Watt HQI MHs & two 54 Watt T5s. That would be 5.44 Watts/gal. Not sure exactly what plants will ultimately be in the tank, but I want the versatility to plant what I want without having to upgrade the lighting later. One idea is to run the lights on a cycle, with the T5s on for 10 - 12 hours and the MHs on for 4 hours in the middle.


I`ve also ordered a Giesemann 230 plus for my 85 gallon tank. When I made my order, I told them I would like to use their 6500K HQI, and that was no problem. They would change the original lightbulbs with the ones I wanted.
For a while I was not sure if this was overkill for my tank, but now I`m not so worried. 
It would be nice to follow your thread to see what results you get in your tank, since I have to wait a while for my Giesemann to arrive.


----------



## Rick778 (Dec 14, 2005)

torhav said:


> I`ve also ordered a Giesemann 230 plus for my 85 gallon tank. When I made my order, I told them I would like to use their 6500K HQI, and that was no problem. They would change the original lightbulbs with the ones I wanted.
> For a while I was not sure if this was overkill for my tank, but now I`m not so worried.
> It would be nice to follow your thread to see what results you get in your tank, since I have to wait a while for my Giesemann to arrive.


I ordered mine from Marine Depot. Tried to have them change out the bulbs for a more plant friendly version, but no luck. Ordered 10000K MH's and 6500K T5's for replacements. The first shipment of T5's arrived broken (second package in 2 days from UPS that was totally destroyed) and were actinic. Not what I ordered!  Marine Depot shipped replacements. When I received them today I find they are 10000K. I don't have the energy to get the correct bulbs I ordered. :yield: Hope the 10000K MH's and 10000K T5's won't be a problem.
Additionally received the wrong starter for one of the MH's (250W instead of 150W). Still haven't received the correct one.
Once I receive the rest of the equipment to setup my tank and get it going, I will let you know how it works out. Won't be for several weeks though -----


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Rick778 said:


> I ordered mine from Marine Depot. Tried to have them change out the bulbs for a more plant friendly version, but no luck. Ordered 10000K MH's and 6500K T5's for replacements. The first shipment of T5's arrived broken (second package in 2 days from UPS that was totally destroyed) and were actinic. Not what I ordered!  Marine Depot shipped replacements. When I received them today I find they are 10000K. I don't have the energy to get the correct bulbs I ordered. :yield: Hope the 10000K MH's and 10000K T5's won't be a problem.
> Additionally received the wrong starter for one of the MH's (250W instead of 150W). Still haven't received the correct one.
> Once I receive the rest of the equipment to setup my tank and get it going, I will let you know how it works out. Won't be for several weeks though -----


You should send their customer service this thread. Ask Art first though.

jB


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

I have two Giesemann 150w Nova's with ADA 8,000K bulbs suspended about 18" over my 75 gallon and every plant I put in there thrives. I would think that the PC's would be more for cosmetic viewing than actual plant growth.

One other quick observation: Like yours, my Giesemann's came with 12,000K lamps. Too blue for my taste, so I later switched to some German bulbs named "Hit-Lite" that are advertised at 10,000K. Still too blue for my taste. I picked up a used ADA 8,000K (?) NA bulb on Ebay cheaply and really like the output. It just looks like sunlight, that's all. The color rendition of the other two was very skewed but the ADA is right on. I liked it so much that I bought two more for my other pendants. Also, I think this goes beyond just color-temp, but the ADA bulb is MUCH brighter than the Hit-Lite. I had one of each in the pendants over my 75 before the new ADA's arrived and there was a pronounced difference in light output. Dunno' if it's a different qualaity of gas int he tube or what, but I'm sold on the ADA bulbs. You might give them a try. In any case, you can't go wrong with anything Giesemann makes. Good luck.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

This is the same type of design, a Maristar 150mh and 2 t5's, but with remote mh ballasts....a very nice thing to have...but at a price:
http://www.specialty-lights.com/250460.html

Nice to know though that it's not an overkill, was worried about 5wpg for a 75g tank.


----------



## Rick778 (Dec 14, 2005)

Rick778 said:


> I ordered mine from Marine Depot. Tried to have them change out the bulbs for a more plant friendly version, but no luck. Ordered 10000K MH's and 6500K T5's for replacements. The first shipment of T5's arrived broken (second package in 2 days from UPS that was totally destroyed) and were actinic. Not what I ordered!  Marine Depot shipped replacements. When I received them today I find they are 10000K. I don't have the energy to get the correct bulbs I ordered. :yield: Hope the 10000K MH's and 10000K T5's won't be a problem.
> Additionally received the wrong starter for one of the MH's (250W instead of 150W). Still haven't received the correct one.
> Once I receive the rest of the equipment to setup my tank and get it going, I will let you know how it works out. Won't be for several weeks though -----


Almost fully operational!!!! Finally received the bulbs I ordered (Sylvania Pentron 6000K 54W T5's & USHIO Euroflood 10000K MH's). Put the light together today and tested it. Everything worked great and booooooy is it bright. Can't wait for the rest of my stuff to show up so I can set up my aquarium. Still waiting to switch the 250W with the correct 150W ballast (only have one).


----------



## Rick778 (Dec 14, 2005)

chrisl said:


> This is the same type of design, a Maristar 150mh and 2 t5's, but with remote mh ballasts....a very nice thing to have...but at a price:
> http://www.specialty-lights.com/250460.html
> 
> Nice to know though that it's not an overkill, was worried about 5wpg for a 75g tank.


The Giesemann 230 Plus also has external ballast. When I test ran it today I was pleasantly surprised at how quiet it was. Also thought Maristar discontinued the 48" version of this light (heard from a service rep at one of the lighting supply stores).


----------



## Rick778 (Dec 14, 2005)

Received the correct ballast today :bounce: 

Now I just need to figure out how I am going to hang the light above my tank, set everything up and I am off ------


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Rick, I'm thinking of new lighting as well. Can you, or anyone who has experience with a Maristar or Giesemann 230 light, please tell me if the light bothers you when seated in a couch for instance? 

Thanks alot!
Chris


----------



## torhav (Apr 7, 2006)

erik Loza said:


> I have two Giesemann 150w Nova's with ADA 8,000K bulbs suspended about 18" over my 75 gallon and every plant I put in there thrives. I would think that the PC's would be more for cosmetic viewing than actual plant growth.
> 
> One other quick observation: Like yours, my Giesemann's came with 12,000K lamps. Too blue for my taste, so I later switched to some German bulbs named "Hit-Lite" that are advertised at 10,000K. Still too blue for my taste. I picked up a used ADA 8,000K (?) NA bulb on Ebay cheaply and really like the output. It just looks like sunlight, that's all. The color rendition of the other two was very skewed but the ADA is right on. I liked it so much that I bought two more for my other pendants. Also, I think this goes beyond just color-temp, but the ADA bulb is MUCH brighter than the Hit-Lite. I had one of each in the pendants over my 75 before the new ADA's arrived and there was a pronounced difference in light output. Dunno' if it's a different qualaity of gas int he tube or what, but I'm sold on the ADA bulbs. You might give them a try. In any case, you can't go wrong with anything Giesemann makes. Good luck.


I have now installed my 230 plus, and it looks great!
Unfortunately there was no ultraviolet absorbing glass lenses enclosed, so I have to wait until they arrive before I can use my HQi bulbs without frying the fish alive.
When I ordered, I asked if they could change the original lightbulbs with some bulbs with a kelvin temperature more suitable for freshwater plants.
The box didn`t seam to be opened, but there was two HIT LITE bulbs enclosed, and not Giesemann Megachrome bulbs as expected.
The bulbs installed have a very yellow colour temp. 
Do anyone know if this colour will change after a "breaking in period", or do I have to order new ones?


----------



## torhav (Apr 7, 2006)

Rick778:
My Giesemann 230 Plus don't have external ballast. This is inside the suspended enclosure. 

Chris:
When seated in front of the aquarium the light doesn't bother me at all, but my couch is placed three feet from the aquarium on the same wall, and then I'm looking straight into the lamps.


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

Any more info or updates on this light? I'm considering buying one.

Thanks!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Also, does anyone have a good source for the ADA 8,000K 150W HQI's?


----------



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd love to see a picture of someones 230 plus, including the hanging lighting fixture and any remote ballast type fixtures? Everywhere I look on the net I just find the same pic of the hanging fixture and nothing else? Maybe this is all there is to it?

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

guaiac_boy said:


> Also, does anyone have a good source for the ADA 8,000K 150W HQI's?


I haven't seen them cheaper than ADG.


----------



## Rick778 (Dec 14, 2005)

werner said:


> Any more info or updates on this light? I'm considering buying one.


I love mine! Have had it setup for about a month on my 64 gal ADA tank and everything is growing great. What is great about it is the ability to experiment with the different lighting combinations and durations. Would buy it again!


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

shewey said:


> I'd love to see a picture of someones 230 plus, including the hanging lighting fixture and any remote ballast type fixtures? Everywhere I look on the net I just find the same pic of the hanging fixture and nothing else? Maybe this is all there is to it?
> 
> Cheers,
> Mark


Nova II's with ADA 8,000K's.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice Tank!


----------



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks for the pic Erik. They look very nice. I assume those are 150watters? What are the dimensions of that tank? Looks like a 4foot x 18inxh x 18inch or so?

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Rick,
Do these pendants have fans on them? I'm looking for a 48" pendant that doesn't use fans. Someone mentioned that the 48" maristars are being discontinued, but from what I've heard they are coming out with version II to replace them. Any pictures of the fixture?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Found one, but expensive,

http://www.sfiligoi.it/prod_sole_en.htm

http://www.aquariumobsessed.com/mm5...uct_Code=SF-SOLE2x150-4xT5&Category_Code=SFLX

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=884165


----------



## Rick778 (Dec 14, 2005)

IUnknown said:


> Rick,
> Do these pendants have fans on them? I'm looking for a 48" pendant that doesn't use fans. Someone mentioned that the 48" maristars are being discontinued, but from what I've heard they are coming out with version II to replace them. Any pictures of the fixture?


The fans on mine are part of the external ballast. I don't have a picture of my tank, but here is a link for Marine Depot that shows the fixture:

http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium_lighting_metal_halide_geisemann_230_eco_plus_system.asp?CartId=


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Another option
Giesemann - Infinity : 2 x 150 Watt / 4 x 54 Watt T5
http://www.giesemann.co.uk/infinity.htm


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

IUnknown said:


> Another option
> Giesemann - Infinity : 2 x 150 Watt / 4 x 54 Watt T5
> http://www.giesemann.co.uk/infinity.htm


<DROOL>
:hail:

Many would say that these lights are overkill, not needed, and money wasted, but I have seen them over Senske tanks and over Luis Navarro's tanks and they are amazing. This is a visual hobby and the look is what we are going for right?

Ben


----------

